# Fly Baby Biplane Painting



## wanttaja (Jun 25, 2015)

Leslie Allen, a California painter, was planning a landscape featuring a barnstormer. Couldn't find the perfect image to use as a model, but she liked a picture of a Fly Baby bipe and the rest is history.

The landscape is a cattle ranch in western Marin County, that runs downslope almost to Tomales Bay, just north of the small town of Pt. Reyes Station. A local landmark, Black Mountain, is at the top.






Ron Wanttaja


----------

